# How to clean your glass pipe or bong



## mogie (Jul 10, 2007)

Many people like to keep their glass pieces relatively clean, or enjoy reaping the benefits of scraping their bowels for resin to smoke. I can scrape my bowel pretty clean, but there is only so much you can get out. The end result is usually a pipe that wont look right until you get more resin in it to give it back its color. And every time you do this it gets harder to scrape clean because of the old stuff hardening. 

If you follow this technique you can get your pipe as clean as it was the day you bought it every time, plus it will always be easier to scrape your pipe the next time. 






Scrape your pipe as cleanly as you want, or not at all, some people don't enjoy smoking their resin so they can skip this step. 

Fill your pipe with a teaspoon or two of salt, depending on pipe size. You can use regular table salt, sea salt (preferred) or rock salt. 






Plug the head of your bowel with your finger or thumb, and pour rubbing alcohol, isopropyl alcohol, into the mouthpiece of your pipe. 

Cover the mouthpiece with another finger or thumb and shake the pipe up and down vigorously but carefully, for a few minutes. 







Dump out the waste and rinse thoroughly with tap water. 

Repeat if needed until pipe is sparkling clean.


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 10, 2007)

neat never heard of that have to try that


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 10, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> neat never heard of that have to try that


ive heard rumors that it leaves a little film on the glass no matter how many times you wash it out afterwards so they say to wash it with a household soap but idk if its really true i just do a water with salt wash after ward with no isopropyol to clean better. and a tip for ur post would be its better to use hot water rather then cold water it dosent have to be boiling though.


----------



## jpalms27 (Jul 10, 2007)

my mom put my turtle pipe in the dishwasher lol came out damn clean


----------



## cannabis patient (Jul 10, 2007)

mogie said:


> Many people like to keep their glass pieces relatively clean, or enjoy reaping the benefits of scraping their bowels for resin to smoke. I can scrape my bowel pretty clean, but there is only so much you can get out. The end result is usually a pipe that wont look right until you get more resin in it to give it back its color. And every time you do this it gets harder to scrape clean because of the old stuff hardening.
> 
> If you follow this technique you can get your pipe as clean as it was the day you bought it every time, plus it will always be easier to scrape your pipe the next time.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip "mogie" Wow this works so good, way better than soap. You gotta try it to believe it, Thanks again "Mogie".


----------



## tehdansauce (Jul 10, 2007)

haha no lie, i've been doing this for years too...this is how i thought everyone did it.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 10, 2007)

i always scrape as much as i can

then boil water, take it off the heat, toss a pipe in

wait like thirty seconds, scrape again, and blow through the pipe... another round of resin to smoke once it dries!!! (throw it in an oil burner and free base resin, it doesn't suck as much as putting the flame right on it...)


----------



## Greyskull (Jul 10, 2007)

Great thread, mogie.

"Simple Green" is a non-toxic cleanser/degreaser. I fill the bong up to 505 of water line, add in a little uncooked rice (acts as an organic abrasive... salt is groovy, too), plug the holes, and shake and shake and shake until the goo is gone. Then rinse, repeatedly (I do 3 or 4 rinses), dry, and smoke. I have been using it for years... one of many techniques I use, depending on what I have under the sink at the time.

I use the method you introduced for some time, but with a little twist - I heat my solution. I'll put all the contents (pipe or bowl - NOT BONG, plus alcohol + salt/rice) into a zip lock and nuke for 20-30 seconds. Remove, and shake shake shake the goo away. Rinse and ready.

BE CAREFUL...IF YOU OVER COOK THE SOLUTION THE MICROWAVE WILL STANK FOR A LONG TIME & ROOMATES WILL BE PISSED...


----------



## SONIA (Jul 11, 2007)

this also works if you let the salt, alchohol, and pipe soak in a plastic bag(for the extra dirty)


----------



## mogie (Jul 11, 2007)

I can't believe the number of people that spend money on special cleaners. This is so much cheaper.


----------



## Greyskull (Jul 11, 2007)

The cleaners do work well... but they are taing on the wallet.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 11, 2007)

Greyskull said:


> The cleaners do work well... but they are taing on the wallet.


yea they are pretty expensive but IMO rubbing alchahol works just as good.


----------



## billbobstoner (Feb 7, 2008)

I Have a sherlock bubbler and ive been told not to clean it but i also heard from a guy that it will work way better wen its clean... should i just wait untill a bunch of ress is built up then smoke it and boil it?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep.

Just be careful, the glass will be very brittle after while heating.


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 7, 2008)

anyone got any tips on cleaning a zong? the z part of the glass just wont clean. tried the alcohol and salt


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 7, 2008)

i wonder if everclear or any other kind of grain alc would work better then rubbing alc?

If I was ever enough of an alcholic to purchase grain alc I might try it lol.


----------



## smoke two joints (Feb 7, 2008)

Greyskull said:


> Great thread, mogie.
> 
> "Simple Green" is a non-toxic cleanser/degreaser. I fill the bong up to 505 of water line, add in a little uncooked rice (acts as an organic abrasive... salt is groovy, too), plug the holes, and shake and shake and shake until the goo is gone. Then rinse, repeatedly (I do 3 or 4 rinses), dry, and smoke. I have been using it for years... one of many techniques I use, depending on what I have under the sink at the time.
> 
> ...


 
awsome, how exactly do you dry the resin? 

thanks =]


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 7, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> awsome, how exactly do you dry the resin?
> 
> thanks =]


 set it out somewhere ventilated and it will dry out over night. if your smoking resin then use a screen so it doesent get sucked trough if its wet resin the just keep hitting till that shit drys and burns fhat.


----------



## lvjay702 (Feb 7, 2008)

in my opinion the best way to clean your glass is to use acetone!just put some in your piece, cover the holes, shake for a min., then rinse lots of times with really hot water ( boiling if you want). your glass will look newer than when you bought it. it leaves no chemical taste either! try it, you'll see!


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 7, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> anyone got any tips on cleaning a zong? the z part of the glass just wont clean. tried the alcohol and salt


My friend has a 2 perc zong and has no problem cleaning it with this method it just takes him a good 5-10 mins of shaking it around. (being really careful not to drop it) Dunno how long you keep the rubbing alcohol in there for but keep shaking it back and forth and im sure it will come out brand spakin new


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 7, 2008)

ill try it again


----------



## lvjay702 (Feb 7, 2008)

use some acetone (nail polish remover)


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 7, 2008)

ill try that too. thank you


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 7, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> use some acetone (nail polish remover)


Agreed, this is the best possible method I've tried. I've used alcohol, mouthwash, and store bought cleaners, but acetone and salt work AMAZING!


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 7, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Agreed, this is the best possible method I've tried. I've used alcohol, mouthwash, and store bought cleaners, but acetone and salt work AMAZING!


sweet. after i finish this bowl. im gonna try it out. finger crossed .. shes dirty


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 7, 2008)

and its clean!!!!!!!! like amanzingly clean. like brand new clean. im gonna be cleaning it like after everytime i smoke. then my gf is gonna go get her acetone to take off her nail polish and be pissed.. ok maybe not everytime


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 7, 2008)

where do you buy acetone from?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Feb 7, 2008)

walmart, drug store, supermarket, etc.


----------



## lvjay702 (Feb 7, 2008)

thats the shit huh? i told you. you can also use acetone to make hash!! i wouldnt use nail polish though, i'd get some straight aceton from the home depot or somewhere like that. im glad it worked for you man!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 7, 2008)

Best way to clean a pipe is with pipe cleaner... you know the kind you use when you were little for crafts?
I told the dude at the head shop that I used q-tips and acetone and he started cracking up...hes like ummm duh pipe cleaner. I had to clean mine pretty good but you just use em everytime ur done smoking they are so cheap... and who likes to smoke outta a dirty ass pipe? Ruins the taste of the bud.


----------



## bigbossGF (Feb 7, 2008)

haha I just hit a nice 2 bowls of RESIN and I'm pretty high I must say


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 7, 2008)

bigbossGF said:


> haha I just hit a nice 2 bowls of RESIN and I'm pretty high I must say


Sometimes when Im gettin low and know I wont be gettn any for a while I wont clean my pipe for like a week... then I take bobby pins and clean out the resin... and make a ball and smoke it on my last bowl to get really high...
But thats only if Im almost out. Other than that, I like to enjoy the flavor of my smoke in a clean pipe.


----------



## smoke two joints (Feb 8, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> set it out somewhere ventilated and it will dry out over night. if your smoking resin then use a screen so it doesent get sucked trough if its wet resin the just keep hitting till that shit drys and burns fhat.


 
cheers man ill try this next time i clean my bong pipe =]
much appreciated =D


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 8, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> cheers man ill try this next time i clean my bong pipe =]
> much appreciated =D


it does not taste good so be ready


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 8, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> and its clean!!!!!!!! like amanzingly clean. like brand new clean. im gonna be cleaning it like after everytime i smoke. then my gf is gonna go get her acetone to take off her nail polish and be pissed.. ok maybe not everytime


Indeed it is clean! I had the same reaction when I cleaned my pipes with acetone. It's just so effective, and watching the smoke rise up a clean bong is the reason i became a stoner. I love bongs almost as much as the weed itself


----------



## schoolie (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a fairly large collection of glass and like to keep it all very clean so I needed something better then ISO and salt to clean because I was going through ISO like it was water. 







Grunge Off is where it's at! I love this stuff, keeps everything very clean and it's reusable (ive been using the same bottle for months now)! No shaking or anything, just poor the stuff into/on your glass and let it sit for 5 min (some things need overnight soaking if super dirty) rinse with hot water and BAM it's clean!

 *this one is not my pic*


----------



## Shtan (Nov 13, 2008)

Where did u buy that grundge off stuff?


----------



## yuri orlov (Nov 13, 2008)

yea dats a tight way


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice RooR......


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

the best cleaner i have used was called Grunge Off, way better than that cheap ass 420 cleaner, the grundge off is just a liquid with no salt like shit in it, and worked way better, i have a strait shot ROOR 18 inch ice catcher with a 6 inch diffuser, i once bout the 420 cleaner, the small individual bottles, had to use most of it just to clan my bong, the grundge off, i poured about and inch of it into the bong and that was all i needed.....


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 14, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1614332]the best cleaner i have used was called Grunge Off, way better than that cheap ass 420 cleaner, the grundge off is just a liquid with no salt like shit in it, and worked way better, i have a strait shot ROOR 18 inch ice catcher with a 6 inch diffuser, i once bout the 420 cleaner, the small individual bottles, had to use most of it just to clan my bong, the grundge off, i poured about and inch of it into the bong and that was all i needed.....    [/quote]yea 420 cleaner blows...Orange chronic cleaner works good too though its been around for awhile


----------



## rockfish (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome! I used the sea salt & alcohol method and my beautiful bong came clean as new.  Thanks all! 

Rock


----------



## Robbot0404 (Nov 27, 2008)

if i use this method can i still smoke the resin i get from cleaning it out? do i just let it sit and dry or what? and should i use water not rubbing alcohol if i want to smoke the resin?


----------



## AToDaK (Nov 27, 2008)

nice to no, my bong will need a thorough cleaning soon


----------



## schoolie (Nov 27, 2008)

It's pretty much not an option to keep the resin if you're going salt and alchol. You need to get the resin out first if you want that stuff. And water and salt won't get your glass very clean.


----------



## Land of the Free? (Nov 30, 2008)

Best method I ever used was alcohol (as close to %100 as possible) and salt.

For Waterpipes (Bongs :Whats the difference?) 
Just pour a good amount of salt down the neck, then fill with alcohol, almost as much as you would fill with water. Then shake in circular motion. Use a pipe cleaner, or poker to clean the down pipe as sometimes it doesnt get much contact with solution. If the neck is filthy (because you don't ever clean) Get a pipe cleaner close to the size of neck to help alcohol/salt to clean better. Always rinse the pieces with hot water.

As for pipes or bowls just throw it in a baggie with salt/alcohol and shake vigorosly for a couple minutes. Take the piece out an inspect every now and then. Use a pipe cleaner or poker to push loose resins out. Run through hot water, and repeat. Sometimes there will be a small stuborn speck which can be poked/reemed out. I like to make pokers out of hangers and bend them to where I need to access. If your lazy you can soak pieces over night.

I have never had problems with it getting stuff clean. In my opinion it's best because it cleans, and sanitizes, and has no adverse oders like some cleaners i've seen mentioned here. It's also the most cost effective as a big bottle of 99% alcohol is about 99 cents @ Walmart, and Salt is well cheap too. Good Luck and Happy cleaning.

P.S. I love to watch the smoke flow through the clean azzz Bong!!

Resin is F-ing Nasty YO fresh Herbs for me please!!


----------



## Purple Reign (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm really worried about damaging the color of my pipe. Are you sure this method is color-safe?


----------



## streff (Jul 14, 2009)

i jst put rubbing alcohol in a ziplock bag enough for the alcohol to be drowning ur pipe then but salt alover ur pipe n seal bag n shake for about 5-10 min....den wash ur pipe wit water n its brand new


----------



## Benassi (Jul 14, 2009)

I always use salt and rubbing alcohol, it's the best, poor some in a bong, swish it around and there ya go.


----------



## Sofa King (Aug 29, 2009)

Best thing I've found has been Oxy-Clean. I have a huge bong that I'm really lazy about cleaning. I just cover the bowl hole with some saran wrap and a rubber band. Throw a tablespoon of oxy-clean into the bottom and fill it to the top of the neck with hot water. Since I'm so lazy (jeez I wonder why?) it usually takes a couple of refills to really get it all out. For the bowl I just throw it in a highball glass with some oxy and hot water and leave it in the sink.


----------



## SmokeGrowSkate844 (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha I did this today. I got some stuff called Gooberry Kush, and it smelled so good, i had to clean my pipe so I could taste is and not nasty resin. It worked great, and the bud was so dank, 2 bowls and i'm still pretty high.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 30, 2009)

It's how I do it.


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 16, 2010)

one really awesome word grunge off developed by roor unbelievable quality 100% biodegradable non toxic completely reusable over and over just be sure to heat up the glass with a tea kettle to increase efficiency


----------



## elenjoseph (Jun 9, 2010)

I have not exact idea to clean a bong but i have heard that we can use Acitone and salt to clean it. Let it sit for 10 min in hot water.After 10 min........
*Clean Bong now enjoy smoke*.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 18, 2010)

Try 1/2 cup 90 % rubbing alcohol and 1 tablespoon of salt mixed in it....salt doesnt desolve in alcohol

The alcohol breaks up the resin and the salt stays crystalized so it acts kinda like liquid sandpaper to the inside of your bong, pipe or bowl


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 18, 2010)

*Acetone +1*. There is this new stuff coming out called *Resinate*. Its an acetone based product that utilizes salt and an additional agent to remove any films left behind. Its the best stuff ive ever used hands down. About 5x better than 420 Cleaner.


----------



## DopeSoap (Jul 7, 2010)

Greyskull said:


> Great thread, mogie.
> 
> "Simple Green" is a non-toxic cleanser/degreaser. I fill the bong up to 505 of water line, add in a little uncooked rice (acts as an organic abrasive... salt is groovy, too), plug the holes, and shake and shake and shake until the goo is gone. Then rinse, repeatedly (I do 3 or 4 rinses), dry, and smoke. I have been using it for years... one of many techniques I use, depending on what I have under the sink at the time.
> 
> ...



Thats kinda scary. 

There is a new glass pipe cleaning powder called Pur Sterile. They were recently at the Cannabis Cup cleaning people&#8217;s pipes. It worked fast, easy, and your pipe looked brand new after a 15-minute soak. I picked some up to try and I&#8217;ll never use anything else and the resin doesn&#8217;t stick to your hands or your sink. They also offered everybody at the Cup a 50% coupon by
going to http://www.pursterile.com/50off so you can check that out.

Hope it helps!


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 7, 2010)

i smoke usin a vapourizer an i just soak all the glass peices in isopropyl alcohol over night an there good as new  (after scraping it as well as i can an put it back through the vape mmm lol) but yer it works really well good tip


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 7, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> *Acetone +1*. There is this new stuff coming out called *Resinate*. Its an acetone based product that utilizes salt and an additional agent to remove any films left behind. Its the best stuff ive ever used hands down. About 5x better than 420 Cleaner.
> View attachment 1000226


how much is it tho cuz isopropyl alcohol only costs me about £4 for 500ml an you can use it more than once


----------



## Doobie Doober (Aug 18, 2010)

could i use this to clean a metal pipe? Would the salt make the metal rust?


----------



## kevin (Aug 18, 2010)

when i run the self cleaner on the oven i put my glass in a cast iron skillet, when they come out all the resin is dust. haven't tried my bong, think i'll stick with the simple green for it.


----------



## parabear (Aug 23, 2010)

Acetone works 10x better than IPA does. Takes way less as well. A cap full cleans out my 16" ice bong of thick resin/hash vapor res. in seconds. It also evaporates a lot faster. Pure acetone is also cheaper/easier to find in areas with laws regulating VOC content which IPA is regulated more so than acetone. One can easily find 99% acetone for $2 a quart, or less if bought by the gallon ($3.99). I bought some today at target, 1 qt was $2, it is 99.9% pure acetone, with a drop of denatonium bonzoate added to bitter it (same as pure denatured alcohol). This agent is easily rinsed out with some soap and water. 

But I prefer Acetone over IPA for cleaning my glass... works faster, and takes less... just remember, it is slightly more flammable than alcohol, however it is less harmful than alcohol (your body produces it naturally). It is also preferred because it leaves no reactive residue, IPA does due to manufacturing processes and trace contaminants. Acetone will however damage enamel coatings/wraps, and dissolve non-silicon rubber seals, and damage PVC (why you are using plastic bongs.... friggin moron). All my glass is clear, with all designs in the glass itself. Acetone is also not nearly as harsh on the skin as IPA is, and is much less harmful on the eyes, as well as the vapors are less harmful. It is used to sanitize most medical equipment, packaging for food and drinks, and more. 

I find it cuts through the gunk much better, I don't even need to use salt! I just add a cap full of acetone (or more for my big piece) inside, shake it aruond for 20 seconds and blammo it is squeeky clean. I use one capful to clean all 5 of my bowls and precoolers!!!


----------



## parabear (Aug 23, 2010)

MellowHaze said:


> how much is it tho cuz isopropyl alcohol only costs me about £4 for 500ml an you can use it more than once


In the US, Acetone is dirt cheap... cheaper than IPA. I can pick up a quart (~939ml) of acetone for $2(US). It is denatured, as it has been used in drug production, but its fine and suitable to clean a bong with. I prefer it over IPA because it cuts through the shit that much faster, and it goes further. I also have used de-denatured acetone to extract hash vapor res... just not cost efficient... unless you have a vacuum chamber and reclamation cycle going on.


----------



## BubbleRap (Aug 23, 2010)

smoke two joints said:


> awsome, how exactly do you dry the resin?
> 
> thanks =]


 lmfao...its not like your drying a harvest now is it.


----------



## BubbleRap (Aug 23, 2010)

This is basically the same ingredients as 420 solution....i have heard that this method _can_ make your glass brittle so be careful.


----------



## parabear (Aug 28, 2010)

BubbleRap said:


> This is basically the same ingredients as 420 solution....i have heard that this method _can_ make your glass brittle so be careful.


 It will make cheap none borosilicate glass, and other cheap crap glass brittle, but the big thing that makes glass brittle is temp, and all the repeated abuse and trauma we all subject our bongs to when we are stoned (come on, admit it, you have knocked it over once or twice before). Glass is very brittle as is, and if heated and cooled quickly (as in cooled at room temp) it will crystalize and become more brittle. Acetone will not react with silicate glass, there are very few compounds which do, and if you are handling them, well lets just say you probably should be over at snortitup.com... lol


----------



## virual blazer (Aug 30, 2010)

a really easy way to clean out your bong is to put a magnet into it an another one on the outsdie an move it around an it scrapes it clean


----------



## BMG (Feb 28, 2011)

mogie said:


> Many people like to keep their glass pieces relatively clean, or enjoy reaping the benefits of scraping their bowels for resin to smoke. I can scrape my bowel pretty clean, but there is only so much you can get out. The end result is usually a pipe that wont look right until you get more resin in it to give it back its color. And every time you do this it gets harder to scrape clean because of the old stuff hardening.
> 
> If you follow this technique you can get your pipe as clean as it was the day you bought it every time, plus it will always be easier to scrape your pipe the next time.
> 
> ...


http://clean-marijuana-pipe-bong.com/


----------



## BMG (Feb 28, 2011)

kevin said:


> when i run the self cleaner on the oven i put my glass in a cast iron skillet, when they come out all the resin is dust. haven't tried my bong, think i'll stick with the simple green for it.


http://clean-marijuana-pipe-bong.com/


----------



## BMG (Feb 28, 2011)

http://clean-marijuana-pipe-bong.com/


----------



## isthislegal (Mar 5, 2011)

virual blazer said:


> a really easy way to clean out your bong is to put a magnet into it an another one on the outsdie an move it around an it scrapes it clean



I'll have what he's having....


----------



## Me Gusta (Mar 5, 2011)

Good shit Mogie


----------



## S4v3dMyLyfe (Mar 19, 2011)

I like to use lava soap/gojo soap or any soap product containing pumice. (mildly abrasive volcanic rock) Just as effective as 420 cleaner but Not as expensive. My local headshop charges $15 for 420cleaner at 12 fl oz.

http://www.amazon.com/0958-04-64-Ounce-Cleaner-Natural-Orange/dp/B000BPB3E6/ref=sr_1_8?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1300525232&sr=1-8


----------



## jntinker (Mar 23, 2012)

lol i told my bf to use this to clean his bowl out today cuz were gonna use it for salvia, and hes like "its not pretty anymore" lol


----------



## Tyspipecleanin (Dec 5, 2012)

Rubbing alcohol, Q-tips, and Pipe cleaners are definitely your best friend for cleaning a pipe. I like to just throw my pipe in a bowl or cup of rubbing alcohol overnight, then grab out in the morning. After you rinse in some warm water, it is almost clean. Just rub the few spots that get left behind with Q-tips, and pipe cleaners. Also I found a great post about it on this site about how to clean a pipe


----------



## drbudwannabe (Jun 23, 2013)

sofa king we tall did?


----------

